# Rip kc



## Jason + KC (Jun 20, 2011)

Just wanted to post anywhere other than bloody facebook that KC passed a few hours ago. She had been off her food for a day and last night's walk was the first time ever I was in front of her as she always tugged at the lead; she even chased cats out of the back yard earlier this afternoon! 
She was 11 years old and very comfortable when it happened ... just so so gutted that it has


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

:hugs:

So sorry to hear about your KC girl. Most of us on this forum have been there, we share your pain. I hate that you've joined us on such sad circumstances. Please, when you're feeling up to it, share some photos and stories. We'd love to hear about her.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that. Sounds like she lived her life to the fullest up until that last breath. My condolences.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Sorry for your loss of your girl KC. I'm glad she went peacefully with you by her side. RIP KC run free. Send prayers to you from Texas.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

It sounds like she was good until the end. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost KC. But what a strong dog she was!


----------



## Jason + KC (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your posts ... I shall post soon some pics of her (not many as I only had her for a year - another story) 
I am so gutted ... just utterly gutted ... I understand and realise that it was coming just never thought that it would hit quite so hard.

Thank you all (just looking for pics and am gutted at how few there are  )

She will always live on within my memories
Jason + KC


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Really sorry to hear about KC. They always take a piece of me with them when they die.


----------



## Fatboy4ever (Sep 8, 2010)

I am truly sorry for your loss of KC. It wasn't too long ago that I too came to this website and posted about the loss of my pup. I truly feel your pain and understand your loss. I wish you comfort in knowing that KC will be waiting for you at that rainbow bridge


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss and completely understand your pain. ((((hugs)))) Rest in Peace, Kc, you were a wonderful gal...


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. It sounds as though she lived her doggy life right up to the end. 
I hope she comes to visit you in your dreams.

Please post a pic of your girl.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So sorry for you loss ,it is incredibly difficult to lose a pet /partner . KC sounds like a beautiful dog.
Maggi


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. GSD are such outstanding companions and leave such a footprint in our lives. RIP KC...


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers sent.


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

So sorry to hear about the loss of KC. I understand how painful it is to lose your friend after so many years.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. You will reunite with her at the bridge someday, untill then run free sweet girl, run free. :rip:


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Rip, KC


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

So very sorry to hear about KC's passing. Hugs


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very very sorry for your loss


----------

